# Uncle Dad



## prunus (Oct 29, 2016)

I thought it was a good read, so I wanted to share. I'd love to hear your thoughts. 

I've been trying to brace myself for the fallout of STBXH taking the easy way out and moving 1300 miles away to live with Daddy. I found this today.


The 'Uncle Dad Syndrome': When Divorced Dads Act Like Carefree Uncles and Why Their Kids Feel Cheated | The Huffington Post


----------



## Mr.Fisty (Nov 4, 2014)

Is this is what you are afraid of occurring? If so, ask friends family, teachers, coaches, to help be that role model when they are around. My uncles were fun and yet set boundaries as well. They made sure I went to school and checked up on me regularly. I had an abusive alcoholic father for most of my life and a decent one once he quit. After his passing, my uncles picked up the paternal role and you can surround them with that. I was hardly raised by a parent in any healthy sense. I did latch onto other parental figures around me but you need to build that respect and authority figure.


----------

